

Mapped: How hard it is to get across U.S. cities using only bike lanes - fizl
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/04/01/bleak-maps-of-how-cities-look-using-only-their-bike-lanes/

======
panglott
This is why it's important for cyclists to use the road network. Streets
designated as bike routes are actually pretty great: quiet, easy to share, and
connected to the road network. Bike lanes are more important on more arterial
roads.

------
rawe
bike friendliest city I know of:
[http://www.opencyclemap.org/?zoom=12&lat=48.01122&lon=7.8337...](http://www.opencyclemap.org/?zoom=12&lat=48.01122&lon=7.83374&layers=B0000)

